# Some dumb guy trying to cut glass ;)



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Can you count haw many things I did wrong there?

Edit: I don't see a marine DIY section but it applies to both FW and SW


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I make one strong/deep etch instead of multiple and use a pencil on one end of the score and press down on that end... the cut will propagate down the score....and if you aren't leaning over it, you won't get hit with shattered glass if it goes wrong.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Good job. I have a garage full of pieces of glass that didnt go so well.........


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys 

I too have a garage full of wasted glass because I found out later I was using the wrong type of cutter.

I got these off ebay and already broke one as mentioned in the vid. When I started the score I went over the edge of the glass at the beginning and it knocked out the diamond, which is why I did 2 scores. That way when I start the first that initial portion isn't etched as deeply as the rest.

I'll definitely be trying the pencil though. I still have a few more sheets to cut and will try it with a single score also.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A single score is all that is needed, and it doesn't have to be that strong. If you press too hard, you flake the edges and you get a break that isn't clean.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I always oil the diamond cutter head and the path that it will take. I find it makes a smoother scoring line. I just use 3-in-1 household oil or air tool oil works good too.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 forgot about that. I've also used WD40 too. Doesn't need much...just a thin coat.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

ahhh see? You're never too old to learn 

Thanks guys!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Dipping the cutter in oil is recommended. If you watch the video on Utube, from myglasstrades, he uses a cutter that has an oil reservoir in the handle.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Never double score and as mentioned little pressure is actually needed. The important thing is to apply the pressure to the back of the etched line ASAP. With that thickness of glass you can still seperate the pieces by hand when done right away. Good luck with future cuts.


----------



## TBA (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't know anything about glass cutting but really do wanna learn that. For a start I need opnions for glass cutting equipment,
I found this Cutter is this any good or should I go for something better and easy for newbie's???
Please help.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

the cutter you linked to is $hit for cutting anything remotely aquarium related.

I have tried and it doesn't work. The glass is simply too thick.


----------



## TBA (Sep 30, 2011)

J-P said:


> the cutter you linked to is $hit for cutting anything remotely aquarium related.
> 
> I have tried and it doesn't work. The glass is simply too thick.


oh...lolz..I was about to buy that tonight, thanks for letting me know.
what about this Glass Cutter

or can you recommend anything which cuts the glass with least effort.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hit up a stained glass store most of them have good generic oiled cutters for 20-100+, also fyi tempered glass will not break cleanly when you score it, usually it is cut to size then tempered, or cut w/ diamond blade.

There are a bunch of stores all over the gta that have stained glass and supplies.


----------

